

Warner Bros sued for copyright infringement by Nyan Cat & Keyboard Cat creators - steven2012
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/warner-brothers-sued-for-unauthorized-use-of-two-feline-internet-memes

======
_halcyon_
Good for them. The system getting a little taste of its own medicine and the
copyright damages could be worth going through the court system.

